# Gas Line Exposion Call Before You Dig



## Mule (Jan 27, 2010)

The pictures below are a result of a farmer using a fence post hole digger without calling for "locates" and he hit an underground, high-pressure  cross country gas pipe.

They never did find the guy.......... Took out 2 homes.


----------



## docgj (Jan 27, 2010)

Re: Gas Line Exposion Call Before You Dig

Mule,

How deep was that thing buried? Looks like from the one photo it was 6 or more feet in the ground? What kind of post was he trying to place?

docgj


----------



## Mule (Jan 27, 2010)

Re: Gas Line Exposion Call Before You Dig

I just received this from a friend. I did a little more research and found out that all that is stated is not quite all true. Here's a link to snopes about the "true" story.

Sorry for misleading. Not intentional.

Gas Line Explosion


----------



## fatboy (Jan 27, 2010)

Re: Gas Line Exposion Call Before You Dig

yeah, I got it a few months back and researched it also........pretty knarly explosion though.  :shock:


----------

